# Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2018)

*Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

						Corsair ist der meistgesuchte Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Hersteller im PCGH-Preisvergleich - und stellt mit der H115i Pro RGB und H150i Pro RGB diese Woche seine ersten neuen Produkte seit über einem Jahr vor. Wir haben das 2×140-mm-Exemplar durch den PCGH-Testparcours getrieben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@PCGH - der thread gehört verschoben nach --> Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen
An einer H115i Pro kann man ohne Bastelwillen nicht viel "erweitern"


----------



## MTMnet (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke für den Test !
ich vermisse einen Vergleichstest  für Corsair H115i  (alt)   zu   H115i pro RGB (neu/"optimiert") ?

-----------
Die Corsair Link Software ist zwar nett... wird aber, bis auf die RGB spielereien, leider seit Jahren von den Funktionen her nicht richtig weiter entwickelt und fast jedes neue Update macht Probleme.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

ZenchilisHardwareReviews spricht desübrigen von einem Kupferradiator bei der H115i Pro RGB. 
Wäre für mich jedenfalls ein großer Pluspunkt - die kühlen dann ja doch eine ganze Spur besser. 

Würde es diese AiO ohne RGB und dafür etwas günstiger geben... Aber 150€ ist schon etwas fett, dafür bekomme ich auch nen 360er-SilentLoop (welcher, auch wenns nicht viel ist, ne größere Fläche hat und darüber hinaus erweiterbar ist...).


----------



## MTMnet (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die "alte" H115i  gibt es bei Amazon immer mal wieder für ca. 110 € im Angebot.... und läuft gut auf "leise" oder mit eigenem eingestelltem Profil.

Die Schläuche sind sehr starr (eigentlich gut) und haben eine nicht veränderbare länge (AIO) .... es ist damit aber sehr schwer im Gehäuse den richtigen Platz zu finden / zu treffen.

Die Corsair Link Software nervt mich. 
(Habe   H115i / Commander mini / HX 1200i PSU / Lighting Node Pro)

Nach dem vorletzten Update funktioniert der Autostart nicht mehr....und einige Temperaturen werden falsch ausgelesen.
hab alles mögliche probiert....inkl. neuinstallationen und Windows 10 Einstellungen.... Ich muß die Software nun bei jedem Windows Start manuel ausführen.
Die vorletzte Version lief super... nun warte ich wieder auf den nächsten Patch.
 (hab keine Lust mehr die Firmwares auch noch wieder zu downgraden und die alte Version zu installieren)


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ZenchilisHardwareReviews spricht desübrigen von einem Kupferradiator bei der H115i Pro RGB.


Das review spricht von Aluminum --> Review: Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB - Cooling - HEXUS.net
Ich geh auch von Alu aus, ist viel billiger und bleibt mehr Marge übrig



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Würde es diese AiO ohne RGB und dafür etwas günstiger geben... Aber 150€ ist schon etwas fett, dafür bekomme ich auch nen 360er-SilentLoop (welcher, auch wenns nicht viel ist, ne größere Fläche hat und darüber hinaus erweiterbar ist...).


150 Euro ist Wucher ohne ende, jede AIO bis auf die 3 player am Mark, die mir bekannt sind (Silenloop,Eisbaer,Fractal - Modular und Kupferradiator)  sind Einwegprodukt.
Ich frage das öffters warum ne AIO im sub für geschlossene Wakus.Antworten: "Designe" ab und zu auch die Angst ,dass man bei einer Custom etwas falsches machen kann (tot des system usw)

Die Sets von Alphacool sind imo auch nicht mehr so teuer da legt man 50 euro drauf und man hat ein fix fertiges Set bzw einen kompleten CPU only Custom Loop unter 200euro(selbstconfiguration)


----------



## Berserkervmax (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Da bleib ich doch bei Luftkühlung.
Noctua DH15 macht das  genausogut nur leiser


----------



## nikon87 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Bin ich blind oder habt ihr in dem Vergleich (noch) keine SilentLoop drin? Würde mich interessieren wie die im Vergleich abschneiden, denn mMn sind das die besten AiOs am Markt.

Ich hatte bisher BQ SilentLoop 120/240, Corsair H100i v2, NZXT Kraken X62 und die Raijintek Triton im Betrieb. Alle haben Probleme gemacht...bis auf die SilentLoop. Dazu ist die auch noch (theoretisch) erweiterbar und da alles aus Kupfer ist geht das auch ohne größere Bedenken/Probleme. Und mit das Beste: Man braucht keine fehlerbehaftete Steuersoftware. Das bekommt nämlich irgendwie keiner der anderen Hersteller hin.

Die Triton ist mir damals ausgelaufen (Mikrorisse am integrierten AGB), bei der Kraken ist die CAM-Software der absolute Hass und bei der Corsair war die Pumpe so laut, dass man sie deutlich aus dem Case herausgehört hat (auch nach Umtausch). Die Software habe ich bei der Corsair nicht groß getestet weil ich die nur kurz verbaut hatte (Lautstärke war einfach nicht hinnehmbar für mich). Was mich dort auch ziemlich gestört hatte waren die absolut unflexiblen Schläuche. Die sind so starr dass man ab einer gewissen Biegung schon Angst haben muss, dass man den Sockel/das MB beschädigt (etwas übertrieben gesagt).


----------



## doncamill (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Da bleib ich doch bei Luftkühlung.
> Noctua DH15 macht das  genausogut nur leiser



Ja stimmt, sieht aber bescheiden aus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



MTMnet schrieb:


> Danke für den Test !
> ich vermisse einen Vergleichstest  für Corsair H115i  (alt)   zu   H115i pro RGB (neu/"optimiert") ?
> 
> -----------
> Die Corsair Link Software ist zwar nett... wird aber, bis auf die RGB spielereien, leider seit Jahren von den Funktionen her nicht richtig weiter entwickelt und fast jedes neue Update macht Probleme.



Die bisherige H115i ist ein komplett anderes Produkt, das wie NZXTs Kraken und EVGAs CLC von Asetek gefertigt wird, von dem ich aber keine eigenen Testwerte habe.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> ZenchilisHardwareReviews spricht desübrigen von einem Kupferradiator bei der H115i Pro RGB.
> Wäre für mich jedenfalls ein großer Pluspunkt - die kühlen dann ja doch eine ganze Spur besser.
> 
> Würde es diese AiO ohne RGB und dafür etwas günstiger geben... Aber 150€ ist schon etwas fett, dafür bekomme ich auch nen 360er-SilentLoop (welcher, auch wenns nicht viel ist, ne größere Fläche hat und darüber hinaus erweiterbar ist...).



Ich habe mal an einer unauffälligen Stelle einen Kratztest gemacht – unter der schwarzen Pulverbeschichtung befindet sich definitiv ein silbrig glänzendes, weiches Metall. Ich würde auf Aluminium wetten. Ungeachtet dessen messen wir die Kühlleistung direkt, da muss man nicht anhand theoretischer Materialeigenschaften raten.




nikon87 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder habt ihr in dem Vergleich (noch) keine SilentLoop drin? Würde mich interessieren wie die im Vergleich abschneiden, denn mMn sind das die besten AiOs am Markt.
> 
> Ich hatte bisher BQ SilentLoop 120/240, Corsair H100i v2, NZXT Kraken X62 und die Raijintek Triton im Betrieb. Alle haben Probleme gemacht...bis auf die SilentLoop. Dazu ist die auch noch (theoretisch) erweiterbar und da alles aus Kupfer ist geht das auch ohne größere Bedenken/Probleme. Und mit das Beste: Man braucht keine fehlerbehaftete Steuersoftware. Das bekommt nämlich irgendwie keiner der anderen Hersteller hin.
> 
> Die Triton ist mir damals ausgelaufen (Mikrorisse am integrierten AGB), bei der Kraken ist die CAM-Software der absolute Hass und bei der Corsair war die Pumpe so laut, dass man sie deutlich aus dem Case herausgehört hat (auch nach Umtausch). Die Software habe ich bei der Corsair nicht groß getestet weil ich die nur kurz verbaut hatte (Lautstärke war einfach nicht hinnehmbar für mich). Was mich dort auch ziemlich gestört hatte waren die absolut unflexiblen Schläuche. Die sind so starr dass man ab einer gewissen Biegung schon Angst haben muss, dass man den Sockel/das MB beschädigt (etwas übertrieben gesagt).



Die Silent Loop 240 haben wir in der Ausgabe 07/2017 getestet, online ist hier die technisch nah verwandte Alphacool Eisbaer eingebunden. Einen direkteren Vergleich kann ich nicht bieten, weil wir primär 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlungen testen und nur selten das überdimensionierte 2×-140-mm-Format. Von der neuen Corsair-Generation gab es aber leider keinen Ableger mit zwei 120-mm-Lüftern.

Eine Software braucht man übrigens bei keinem Hersteller zwangsläufig, man kann die Lüfter auch wie bei Be Quiet direkt an das Mainboard anschließen. Eine Regelung nach der Wassertemperatur ist dann aber nicht mehr möglich und die – leider softwareabhängigen – Regelmöglichkeiten der H115i Pro RGB überbieten auch die Möglichkeiten vieler Mainboards.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ZenchilisHardwareReviews spricht desübrigen von einem Kupferradiator bei der H115i Pro RGB.
> Wäre für mich jedenfalls ein großer Pluspunkt - die kühlen dann ja doch eine ganze Spur besser.
> 
> Würde es diese AiO ohne RGB und dafür etwas günstiger geben... Aber 150€ ist schon etwas fett, dafür bekomme ich auch nen 360er-SilentLoop (welcher, auch wenns nicht viel ist, ne größere Fläche hat und darüber hinaus erweiterbar ist...).



Die Bodenplatte ist aus Kupfer. Der Radiator selbst ist aus Aluminium.
Alu ist eben billig. Dazu die billigen Lüfter. Keine Ahnung, wieso das Teil so teuer ist.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Silent Loop 240 haben wir in der Ausgabe 07/2017 getestet, online ist hier die technisch nah verwandte Alphacool Eisbaer eingebunden. Einen direkteren Vergleich kann ich nicht bieten, weil wir primär 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlungen testen und nur selten das überdimensionierte 2×-140-mm-Format. Von der neuen Corsair-Generation gab es aber leider keinen Ableger mit zwei 120-mm-Lüftern.



Wie?
Ihr testet primär 2x140mm Wasserkästen und selten das 2x 140mm Format?  
Ich persönlich finde das 280er Format aber besser, da die Kühlfläche des Radiators größer ist.
Man kann also im Bios die Lüfter manuell weiter herunter drehen als beim 240er und ist dadurch länger leiser.


----------



## matti30 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso das Teil so teuer ist.



Weil RGB....


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@ PCGH_Torsten:

Hallo, kannst du zukünftig  die Artikel bzw. die Messwerte zu AiO-Waküs mit den Vergleichswerten einer 170€ CPU Custom-Loop Wasserkühlungmit mit 360er Radiator ergänzen?

Beispiel einer aktuell möglichen 170€ Zusammenstellung mit 360mm Radiator:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

+ Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
+ Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich hab irgendwo mal ein testbericht gelesen, wo ein Silent Loop 360er mit einem Silent Loop 280er verglichen wurde.
Der Unterschied war im Grunde Messtoleranzen.
Daher glaube ich nicht, dass man tatsächlich einen Unterschied merken wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Torsten:
> 
> Hallo, kannst du zukünftig  die Artikel bzw. die Messwerte zu AiO-Waküs mit den Vergleichswerten einer 170€ CPU Custom-Loop Wasserkühlungmit mit 360er Radiator ergänzen?
> 
> ...



Der Warenkorb ist leer und ich wüsste spontan auch nicht, welche Kombination aus Schläuchen, Anschlüssen, CPU-Kühler und drei Lüftern zuzüglich extra-Versand unter 80 Euro bleiben sollte, um den Gesamtpreis zu halten. Aber in der PCGH 09/2016 haben wir das 2×120-mm-Kit von Magicool mit ähnlichem Radiator und Pumpe getestet. Vom CPU-Kühler muss ich weiterhin abraten, aber die Leistungsdaten sahen wie folgt aus:

CPU-Temp., Serienlüfter (100/75/50 %)	45,1/46,4/49,3 °C
Wasser-Temp.,Serienl. (100/75/50 %)	25,6/26,9/29,2 °C
Lautheit Serienlüfter (100/75/50 %)	6,3/2,9/1,0 Sone
Schalldruck Serienlüfter (100/75/50 %)	47,6/38,7/28,2 dB(A)
CPU/Wasser-T., Serienl. bei 1.0 Sone	49,3/29,2 °C (1.020 U/min)
CPU-Temp., Referenzlüfter (100/75/50 %)	47,7/49,8/54,7 °C
Wasser-Temp., Referenzl. (100/75/50 %)	28,0/29,8/34,1 °C
Lautheit Referenzlüfter (100/75/50 %)	1,7/0,6/0,1 Sone (2 × 120 mm)
Schalldruck Referenzlüfter (100/75/50 %)	33,6/25,6/17,4 dB(A) (2 × 120 mm)
Lautheit Pumpe PCGH-Standardmessung	0,1 Sone (Regelung nicht vorgesehen)

(Messmethoden direkt mit den Kompaktwasserkühlungstests vergleichbar)


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Sorry, ich habe die falsche Verlinkung verwendet. Jetzt sollte der Warenkorb verfügbar sein.


----------



## CastorTolagi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@PCGH_Torsten 
Die Tabelle ist nach der dritten Zeile verschoben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Warenkorb ist leer und ich wüsste spontan auch nicht, welche Kombination aus Schläuchen, Anschlüssen, CPU-Kühler und drei Lüftern zuzüglich extra-Versand unter 80 Euro bleiben sollte, um den Gesamtpreis zu halten. Aber in der PCGH 09/2016 haben wir das 2×120-mm-Kit von Magicool mit ähnlichem Radiator und Pumpe getestet. Vom CPU-Kühler muss ich weiterhin abraten, aber die Leistungsdaten sahen wie folgt aus:
> 
> CPU-Temp., Serienlüfter (100/75/50 %)    45,1/46,4/49,3 °C
> Wasser-Temp.,Serienl. (100/75/50 %)    25,6/26,9/29,2 °C
> ...



Mir geht es bei meinem Anliegen darum, den interessierten Lesern deiner AiO-Wakü Testberichten deutlich zu machen, dass eine leise und leistungsfähigere DIY-CPU-Wasserkühlung preislich von den gehobenen AiO-Waküs nicht so weit entfernt ist, wie sie vielleicht denken.
Meine vollständige Zusammenstellung über Caseking und Aquatuning kostet ohne Versand zusammen 166,83€, mit den Versdandkosten der beiden Shops sind es 175,61€.


----------



## nikon87 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei meinem Anliegen darum, den interessierten Lesern deiner AiO-Wakü Testberichten deutlich zu machen, dass eine leise und leistungsfähigere DIY-CPU-Wasserkühlung preislich von den gehobenen AiO-Waküs nicht so weit entfernt ist, wie sie vielleicht denken.
> Meine vollständige Zusammenstellung über Caseking und Aquatuning kostet ohne Versand zusammen 166,83€, mit den Versdandkosten der beiden Shops sind es 175,61€.


Mag sein, dass man das zu einem gering höheren Preis bekommt, aber die Installation und insbesondere die Inbetriebnahme des Kreislaufs sind um einiges aufwändiger als bei einer AiO. Die AiO packt man aus, schraubt sie aufs Board, befestigt den Radi und fertig (plus Installation der Software wenn nötig). Bei einer Selbstbau-WaKü kann schon allein das Befüllen so manchen überfordern. Immerhin hat nicht jeder Ahnung wie man das macht, mal davon abgesehen dass einem "Normaluser" wahrscheinlich auch gewisse "Tools" fehlen (z.B. zum Überbrücken des NT). Aus diesen Gründen wird es wohl viele geben die lieber eine AiO wählen wenn sie unbedingt auf Wasser umsteigen wollen, besonders wenn man eben noch keine Vorkenntnisse hat. Wahrscheinlich auch weil viele nur die CPU damit kühlen wollen, denn bei GPU wird es entweder sehr teuer und unflexibel (vormontierte WaKü) oder eben sehr aufwändig/gefährlich (Kühler selbst tauschen).


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Sehe ich auch so. Für einen geübten Schrauber sicher kein Problem.
Aber für jemanden, der sonst immer nur Luftkühler verbaut und sich nun einen Wasserkasten gönnen will, der ja einfach nur eingebaut wird, ist eine Customer Wakü immer aufwändiger, egal ob sie genauso viel kostet oder nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqX_r3vGRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ja es gibt massig Videos/Anleitungen dazu. Selber machen ist dann trotzdem nochmal was ganz anderes. Ich hab zumindest bei meiner ersten WaKü ganz schon geschwitzt beim Einbau obwohl ich mir davor stundenlang solche Anleitungen gegeben hab. 
Was ich beispielsweise an dem Video speziell klar bemängeln muss: Es wird in keinem Wort auf den Garantieverlust bei der GraKa hingewiesen. Das ist nämlich immer noch bei quasi jedem Hersteller der Fall wenn man den Kühler tauscht.
Das alleine mag schon für viele ein Grund sein die GPU nicht mit in den Kreislauf zu nehmen. Und wenn man sich eine überteuerte Karte mit vormontiertem Kühler holt hat man ein Problem (bzw. eine starke Erschwernis) beim Wiederverkauf weil kein Luftkühler vorhanden.

Wie auch immer...wollte nur anmerken, dass Eigenbau was ganz anderes ist als eine AiO und wenn man es einfach haben will bzw. sich "nicht traut" ist der Griff zu Zweiterem auch nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Letztlich halt eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass man das zu einem gering höheren Preis bekommt, aber die Installation und insbesondere die Inbetriebnahme des Kreislaufs sind um einiges aufwändiger als bei einer AiO.


So viel „aufwändig“ ist das auch nicht,wenn man sich einen PC aus nur den HW-Komponenten zusammen gebaut hat, der wird auch bei einem Costom Loop nicht scheitern.(Beratung im Sub schadet nie !! und würde ich jeden Empfehlen gibts auch genug Tuts dort)
Aquatuing verkauft gerade seine Phobya sets ab, da sind mehere Schnapper dabei (Preise liegen auf AIO Level)Einziges Problem, die Radiatoren sind halt sehr dick 6cm. Wenn man die Intern einbauen will, braucht man den Platz bzw würde bei so einer Dicke schon eine Push/Pull Konfiguration Sinn machen.



nikon87 schrieb:


> Die AiO packt man aus, schraubt sie aufs Board, befestigt den Radi und fertig (plus Installation der Software wenn nötig).



Ja für wie lange hat man das Einwegprodukt?
Alu und Kupfer wird unweigerlich eine Reaktion eingehen.Das kann man durch Rostschutz zwar hinauszögern, mehr aber nicht.Weil Wartbarkeit im Sinne eines Kühlmitteltausches ist ja nicht gegeben (über die Jahre wird auch unweigerlich das Kühlmittel weniger werden)
Die anderen Erweiterbaren AIOs, nutzen zwar nur Kupfer, jedoch haben die Herstelle dort das Probleme mit den Pumpen.Da es anscheinend beim Befüllen der Kreisläufe, Luft ins System schafft, welches auf Dauer die Pumpen sehr laut macht (da könnte wieder befüllen bzw ein AGB Abhilfe schaffen)Die Pumpenentkoppelung ist leider durch die Konstruktion nicht möglich.



nikon87 schrieb:


> Bei einer Selbstbau-WaKü kann schon allein das Befüllen so manchen überfordern. Immerhin hat nicht jeder Ahnung wie man das macht



Destillierteswasser in einem AGB zu kippen ist Kompliziert? - Ich nehme mal an das hier Sarkasmus im Spiel war 



nikon87 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen dass einem "Normaluser" wahrscheinlich auch gewisse "Tools" fehlen (z.B. zum Überbrücken des NT).



Manche Netzteile wollen den Überbrückungsstecker nicht oder schalten ab.Deswegen sollte man eher zu diesen extern „Tool“ greifen
Navilock 4-Pin Molex Netzteil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Man kann es immer wieder verwenden 




nikon87 schrieb:


> Aus diesen Gründen wird es wohl viele geben die lieber eine AiO wählen wenn sie unbedingt auf Wasser umsteigen wollen, besonders wenn man eben noch keine Vorkenntnisse hat..



Jeder Beginnt bei Null bzw muss sich Wissen erst mal aneignen.Im Endeffekt sind die ganze AIOs nur BLENDER die den unerfahrenem User etwas vorgaukeln und die negativen Seiten einfach ausklammern.




nikon87 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch weil viele nur die CPU damit kühlen wollen, denn bei GPU wird es entweder sehr teuer und unflexibel (vormontierte WaKü) oder eben sehr aufwändig/gefährlich (Kühler selbst tauschen).



Teuer ist realtiv, ab dem Punkt wo man eine Gpu einbinden will, steigen die Kosten massiv weil auch die Fläche(Radiatoren) in Relation zur Abwärme steigen sollte. Ob man das nun extern oder Intern macht, ist Geschmackssachen und richtet sich auch nach dem Budget.
Bei den Gpu-Kühlern muss man auch unterscheiden, welche Art Kühler man wählt.
Fullcover(fast immer nur Referenzdesigne), der eben die ganze Grafikkarte abdeckt und eben nur für die eine Generation zu nutzen ist (incl Spaws) oder die Gpu only cooler, die die Spaws passiv kühlen.Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass man nur den passiven Kühlkörper tauschen muss.Somit kostet einem ein Gpuwechsel ~ 60 euro(alphacool GPX serie) anstatt 100 bis 120 euro Fullcover. 



nikon87 schrieb:


> Was ich beispielsweise an dem Video speziell klar bemängeln muss: Es wird in keinem Wort auf den Garantieverlust bei der GraKa hingewiesen. Das ist nämlich immer noch bei quasi jedem Hersteller der Fall wenn man den Kühler tauscht.


Stimmst so nicht --> 
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase
Garantiebestimmnungen sind nicht in "stein" gemeiselt. Wie die imo jetzt sind müsste man schauen, nur zum Damaligen Test, ende 2016 war das der Stand!


----------



## nikon87 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Im Grunde vieles richtig was du sagst. Ich bin aber eben der Meinung, dass eine moderne AiO durchaus ihre Berechtigung hat und die Teile oftmals schlechter gemacht werden als sie sind. Ich bin zumindest vollkommen zufrieden mit meiner SilentLoop. Obwohl es nur die 120er ist (mITX und so...) kann ich meinen 7700k im Idle völlig passiv betreiben und unter Vollast geht der nicht über 65° (@Stock). Dabei für mich im Grunde nicht hörbar. Das Ganze ist damit leiser und kühler als mit dem davor genutzten NH-L12. Allerdings habe ich auch die Lüfter getauscht muss ich zugeben. Und sollte sie irgendwann verrecken...ich kann alles bis auf den Kühlkörper/die Pumpe weiterverwenden da die SL ja netterweise "erweiterbar" ist.

In meinem Fall hätte ich auch niemals eine Custom-WaKü untergebracht. Das wäre auch nochmal ein Grund der für AiOs spricht. Naja...letztlich muss das ja jeder selbst entscheiden und dabei spielt dann wohl das verfügbare Budget die größte Rolle. Wenn man nicht gewillt ist einen mindestens dreistelligen Betrag für die Kühlung hinzulegen braucht man eh nicht an WaKü denken. Egal ob AiO oder Custom. Die H115i Pro RGB wäre sicherlich auch um einiges günstiger wenn man auf die unnötigen Spielerreien verzichten würde. Aber so ist das eben heute...alles muss schön bunt blinken damit keine FPS verloren gehen.

Bezüglich dem Kühlertausch bin ich doch etwas überrascht, ich hatte das anders in Erinnerung. Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass das eigentlich nur 2 Hersteller erlauben (weiß nicht mehr welche), aber auch die haben sich dazu sehr schwammig geäußert. War das nicht sogar ein Artikel hier auf PCGH? Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Scheint aber so ein "Kommt drauf an wen man fragt"-Thema zu sein. Habe erst letztens in einem YT-Video gesehen, dass es Hersteller gibt, die dort sogar "Sicherheitsmaßnahmen" einbauen die man beim Kühlertausch zwangsläufig zerstören/verändern muss und die Veränderung somit nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Im Grunde vieles richtig was du sagst. Ich bin aber eben der Meinung,  dass eine moderne AiO durchaus ihre Berechtigung hat und die Teile  oftmals schlechter gemacht werden als sie sind.


Nur dort wo man keinen großen klassischen Luftkühler unterbringt.
Alles andere ist rein für die Optik. Anders kann man auch nicht in einem normalgroßen ATX-Gehäuse eine AiO argumentieren.
Den schlechten Ruf haben sich die AiO durch die Pumpenlotterie selber verschuldet.

Möcht ich ein ITX-Build mit der Kühlleistung eines großen Luftkühlers und hab dafür keine Platz, würd ich auch eine AiO kaufen.
Du hast so gesehen damit auch nix falsch gemacht.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@nikon87
Bei deinem 7700k bewegst du dich in den specs von Intel, falls du den vcore gesenkt hast,dann liegt auch viel weniger abwärme an. Ergo muss die AIO weniger leisten. Nur ist OC bei intel dank minderwertiger Wärmeleitpaste eh mehr als fragwürdig, die chips sind ungeköpft alle Temperaturlimitierend.Beim neuen 8700k dürfte eine besser verwendet werden, nur ändert das leider auch nichts am limitiertendem OC (wenn ungeköpft)

Edit: Bezüglich Kühlertausch, du hast bei allen Herstellern antitamper sticks bzw makierte Schrauben, die wissen ganz genau wenn du etwas umgebaut hast 

@Abductee
Selbst bei einem ITX build kann man kreativ werden, alles Extern  Mora mit d5 und AGB direkt per halterung.
Bezüglich der Pumpen, es ist zu 99% immer Luft das dann die Pumpe killed.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Dass die Corsair Aios immer teurer sind als ihre Nummer.....
Aber gut entweder man bleibt bei nem (guten) Luftkühler oder man geht direkt auf custom Wakü.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hinweis zum Artikel:
Es handelt sich doch um ein Asetek-Produkt, laut Corsair die sechste Generation. Halterung, Pumpe und Radiator unterscheiden sich aber wirklich deutlich von bisherigen Astek-Kandidaten.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei meinem Anliegen darum, den interessierten Lesern deiner AiO-Wakü Testberichten deutlich zu machen, dass eine leise und leistungsfähigere DIY-CPU-Wasserkühlung preislich von den gehobenen AiO-Waküs nicht so weit entfernt ist, wie sie vielleicht denken.
> Meine vollständige Zusammenstellung über Caseking und Aquatuning kostet ohne Versand zusammen 166,83€, mit den Versdandkosten der beiden Shops sind es 175,61€.



Das Anliegen ist berechtigt und jemand, der die Bastelei nicht scheut, sollte eine modulare Wasserkühlung definitiv in Betracht ziehen. Viele tun aber genau das und auch wenn ich immer wieder versuche, den Leuten die Angst zu nehmen: Man muss willens sein, sich näher mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Kompaktwasserkühlungen kann man einfach einbauen und fertig.

Bei der Preisabschätzung sollte man die integrierten Regelmöglichkeiten der H115i Pro nicht vergessen. Ohne Zubehör kannst du bei der Magicool-Zusammenstellung nicht einmal die Pumpe deinem Lautheitsempfinden anpassen (ist zugegebenermaßen auch nicht zwingend nötig); um die Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur zu regeln müssten viele Leute noch einmal 50 bis 70 Euro in Sensoren und eine externe Lüftersteuerung investieren. Ein passenderes Gegenstück aus dem KoWaKü-Bereich, das einfach nur kühlt und akzeptable 120-mm-Lüfter mitbringt, dürfte Arctics Liquid Freezer 240 sein (die doppelseitige Belüftung gleicht die kleinere Radiatorfläche in vielen Fällen auf). Auch die Verarbeitungsqualität ähnelt der von Magicool hier stärker als bei Corsair, die Liquid Freezer kostet mit 75 Euro aber eben doch deutlich weniger als die vorgeschlagene Custom-Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ist bei einer Pumpenlautstärke der DCP450 von 0,2 Sone @100% (PCGH 09/2016, gemessen aus 25cm Entfernung) und Lufterdrehzahlen von 500 U/min auf einem 16FPI 360mm Kupferradiator in der Praxis die fehlende Regelmöglichkeit wirklich von Bedeutung, wenn die CPU sehr leise und sehr gut gekühlt werden soll? 
Der Knackpunkt ist doch, dass die AiO-Waküs entweder mit mangelhaften Lüfterlagern oder auffälligen Pumpen zu kämpfen haben. Da können solche Gimmicks wie Sensoren für die Lüfterregeleung nach der Wassertemperatur, wie es eine  Corsair H115i Pro möglich macht, doch allenfalls nice to have Charakter haben.
Überlege dir einfach nochmal, ob du nicht doch eine günstige Custom Loop Wasserkühlung in solche AiO-Wakü Vergleiche aufnehmen kannst. Eine DCP450 sollte im PCGH Lager seit dem Test der Wakü-Kits in der PCGH Ausgabe 09/2016 ja verfügbar sein und eine preiswerte Zusammenstellung der restlichen Komponenten habt ihr sicher auch auf Lager .


----------



## Adonay (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eine Software braucht man übrigens bei keinem Hersteller zwangsläufig, man kann die Lüfter auch wie bei Be Quiet direkt an das Mainboard anschließen. Eine Regelung nach der Wassertemperatur ist dann aber nicht mehr möglich und die – leider softwareabhängigen – Regelmöglichkeiten der H115i Pro RGB überbieten auch die Möglichkeiten vieler Mainboards.



Ich habe momentan seit einem Monat die CLC280 und runtergeregelt bin ich mit der zwar zufrieden aber die Lüfter könnten leiser sein, da ich aber nicht einsehe noch neue Lüfter dafür zu kaufen kam der Gedanke auf die Corsair umzusteigen, allerdings würde ich die AiO dann (wie jetzt auch weil in der evga alles gespeichert wird) ohne Software betreiben!?

Mit welcher Drehzahl, also welchem der drei Modi, läuft denn die Pumpe wenn die AiO ohne Software betrieben wird?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die Pumpe des Musters lief serienmäßig im mittleren Profil. Wenn dir niemand den Neupreis für die CLC280 zahlt, dürfte ein Austausch der Lüfter aber günstiger sein, als die ganze Kühlung zu wechseln. Die Corsair-Lüfter sind letztlich zwar für KoWaKü-Verhältnisse ruhig abgestimmt, gehören aber keineswegs zur Silent-Elite. Da musst du nicht knapp 50 Euro in Eloops, Silent Wings, Noctuas oder Aerocool DS investieren, um etwas besseres zu erhalten. Nanoxia Deep Silence für 9 Euro pro Stück wären innerhalb ihres engen Drehzahlbereiches vermutlich schon die bessere Wahl – und als Einzelkäufer kann man sich ja gezielt die passende Maximaldrehzahl aussuchen.


----------



## Adonay (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich könnte sie bis morgen noch zurückschicken, das wäre kein Problem.
Ich muss allerdings gestehen das ich bisher kein Problem mit den Lüftern hatte mir nur vorhin einer der beiden auf den Keks geht und ich zufällig auch noch über den Testbericht gestolpert bin 
Nach 1-2 Minuten gab sich das aber und wurde leiser.
Was mir bei der EVGA besser gefällt ist das sie alles speichert und sich ohne Software betreiben lässt und zudem ist ja die Kühlleistung höher wenn ich das dem Bericht richtig entnommen habe?!


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im Test*



Adonay schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan seit einem Monat die CLC280 und runtergeregelt bin ich mit der zwar zufrieden aber die Lüfter könnten leiser sein, da ich aber nicht einsehe noch neue Lüfter dafür zu kaufen *kam der Gedanke auf die Corsair umzusteigen,* allerdings würde ich die AiO dann (wie jetzt auch weil in der evga alles gespeichert wird) ohne Software betreiben!?
> 
> Mit welcher Drehzahl, also welchem der drei Modi, läuft denn die Pumpe wenn die AiO ohne Software betrieben wird?



Stattdessen:

3x Scythe Glide Stream SY1225HB12M-P Lufter, 1300rpm PWM - 120mm
1x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
2x EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m
6x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - schwarz
1x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l
1x 14FPI https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-iii-slim-360-mm-wara-093.html
1x https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3670

193,90 inklusive Versandkosten.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro RGB: Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@Lios Nudin
Statt 16/10 kann man auf 11/8 setzen das ist nochmal billiger weil die Fittinge knapp  ~ 1 euro nur kosten(gerade)Beim Schlauch setzt man dann auf Norprene, da muss man nur auf sehr enge Radien achten(Knickgefahr)
Bei der Pumpe kann man noch die Phobya DC12 220 in betracht ziehen(gedrosselt nicht hörbar), nur da würde dann der AGB fehlen.


----------

